# Plug screws on 3-point hitch



## bigcountry1009 (Apr 6, 2007)

My Farm Pro 2420/Jinma 204 (yep, had help from here to find out what kind of Jinma it was, thanks) has two screws on the top of the 3-point hitch, one on each side of the housing where the lift arms go in. They are leaking fluid when the tractor is on. Is there a purpose for these? And, can I take them out, clean and put sealant on them to stop the leaking??


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Are the screws tight? I am not very familiar with the mechanicals of this tractor but you would think these screws would be sealed with a packing or o-ring of some type.


----------

